# Phantom of the Opera/Halloween Makeup Tutorials



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice tutorials...congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Such the professional, great work!

Thanks for the tutorial Lindsey 

Oh, and *Welcome!* (I'm always late with the greetings - sorry)


----------



## FrightKnight (May 9, 2008)

I loved your videos. They made me misty for my college days when I worked with many of the same effects make-up items you are using (I remembered having a "dirt spot" left on my skin for several days after using medical adhesive....it is really tough to completely get off). I am very impressed with the work you did with the tight budget, it looks as good as the actual stage make-up. I don't know if I missed it, but do you use anything for making skin texture on the latex (ie pressed "orange peel" stamps or a texture sponge)?


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all! I really appreciate the comments. 

FrightKnight, none of the "prosthetics" created in the tutorial were stamped with any kind of texture, as I've found it seems to take on its own skin-like texture(thanks to the cotton) as it dries. The forehead prosthetic I actually pulled from a slip mold, and that was lightly done with terrycloth (I still can't believe I had no texture stamps or even oranges in the house...for _shame!_  ). It's still quite smooth though on purpose, so I just stipple some various shades of thinned RMG to give it some dimension.

I'm thinking very seriously about taking Dick Smith's introductory course and finally getting set up with proper molds and making foam gelatin appliances. Liquid latex is fun on a budget, but I'm pretty eager to step up to something more sophisticated. I just need to learn how. This makeup stuff is just way too fun.


----------



## FrightKnight (May 9, 2008)

I haven't taken the Dick Smith course, but I have seen some of the material and it is VERY in depth. From prosthetics to pnuematics, it has it all....(I know I used two "p" words, that was just what came to mind). I don't know if you have ever worked with foam latex (or even if the effects community is still using it since going to urethane foam), but what I have learned is that you never cook it in the same oven you cook food....the food will never taste the same and each time you start up the oven, you get an awful burning rubber smell.... 

I found out the hard way.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Ouch! Luckily that was one tip I stumbled upon fairly early. I remember distinctly, because it was one of those, "so much for that idea!" moments for me. I had wanted to start with foam latex, but knowing it required a dedicated oven (and gram scales, blah blah blah), I ended up scrapping that idea. Sculpting I can do, lifecasting I can do, but mold making honestly blows my mind a little bit. That's where the basic Smith course will come in particularly handy, I think. It'll give me some good instruction and a chance to do it myself, which is how I learn best when working with hands-on projects.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Neato stuff. Credits made me laugh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

ever tried or thought about the plat gel silicone?


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, Platsil's been on my mind for awhile. I'm not looking to use it now, but once I finally get set up for proper appliances I think it'll be a great choice.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi Lindsey and welcome to the forum. I remember your posts over at the lab. Thanks so much for posting these tutorials and I know that they'll be very useful to lots of folks here.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Great stuff!! thanks for posting. Now I have a better idea as to how to buildup areas with cotton and latex!


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Lauriebeast! Very glad you both think these will be useful.


----------



## lollirot (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I saw these in some LJ community and was astounded. Thanks for the tutorials, they're very well done and I must say you really tackled the Lon Chaney look. I've seen many different takes on him and your look (for being low tech/budget) is thus far one of the best ones. Props!


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you very much, lollirot!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

This is what I am doing this year!! So glad this is up, though I haven't watched the videos just yet, I will soon. It may be a little much for me to take on, so I'll probably simplify what I can even further.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

If I can be of any help streamlining the process, freudstein, let me know.


----------

